# Covid-19 test



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

So, due to surgery scheduled for May 21, I had to go in for the test. Let me say the PA 
who gave me the test was very apolgetic. I have to admit, I was ill prepared for the 
amount of PAIN and irritation the swap imposed. An hour later and the burning, stinging
irritation has only lessened about 20%. Now I understand why they only recoomend the
test for those who absolutely need it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

paraquack said:


> So, due to surgery scheduled for May 21, I had to go in for the test. Let me say the PA
> who gave me the test was very apolgetic. I have to admit, I was ill prepared for the
> amount of PAIN and irritation the swap imposed. An hour later and the burning, stinging
> irritation has only lessened about 20%. Now I understand why they only recoomend the
> test for those who absolutely need it.


Work Wifey said to tell you to get a Q-Tip, load it with olive oil or coconut oil and apply it up until you feel the difference. The oil will block the abrasions from air and will give you relief.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Hope all goes well with the surgery.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Does anyone think they might be GIVING people the virus with their test? Or at least making people more vulnerable to it? Just saying.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My wife had the test done and it was self administered, a swab in first one nostril, hold it for a few seconds, and then the other. Maybe a bit uncomfortable but no pain. Hope the surgery goes well.


----------

